# Started Stumps style today



## coz (Mar 25, 2007)

I finally started building my stumps style clone today.I had a decent day and got the frame welded up and ground.I will try to post some pics tomorrow if I can find some one to help get the thing off the bench.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 25, 2007)

Alright Coz! 

I wish I had my own welder and a garage to keep it in.


----------



## coz (Mar 25, 2007)

Well lets see if my pics will load.Edit  The cooker sits flat on level ground ,my driveway has quite a slope.This is a gravity feed charcoal burner.It will have 4 racks that will be 20"X21"She will be double walled and insulated.There are folks in Canada who cooked last winter in -34 and were able to hold temps very nicely.


----------



## crazzycajun (Mar 25, 2007)

it will be worth it one its done doesn't look like any one going to steal it thanks for the pics


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 25, 2007)

Looking good Coz - very neat job there!


----------



## coz (Mar 26, 2007)

I dont think it will be a problem with people trying to steal it as the way it is now it most likely is 200#+ and may go 350 or more when done.It wont be long until I will have to bribe some one to help me work on it aas its about to the point where I can barely move her.


----------



## swamprb (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice job Coz! Do you have any shots of how the firebox or coal grate is setup?


----------



## coz (Mar 26, 2007)

I dont have the grate setup yet but when I do I will post them maybe by the weekend.Coz


----------



## coz (Mar 30, 2007)

New pics from last couple days


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

It's gonna be AWESOME coz! Thanks for sharing the pics man

Keep Smokin


----------



## illini (Mar 30, 2007)

Looking good *Coz 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

Was admiring your wire welds but do have one question...are you going to vent the square tubing when they are "but" welded on both ends?....Looks like there could be some real pressure buildup around the fire box area especially...maybe you should consider drilling a 1/8" hole in an inconspicuous place to allow for venting...probably just borrowing trouble but better safe than having some unexpected bulge or distortion...just my 2cts...good luck with your project


----------



## keywesmoke (Mar 30, 2007)

As they say in Kentucky, where I'm not from, "Dammitboy!". That's going to be one serious rig. Good for you! Take a while to season it, I suppose!


----------



## coz (Mar 30, 2007)

Marv,on the site where this is discussed a lot the folks who have done them and have been using them say that heat build up is not an issue.There will be an awful lot of insulation around the 6x6 tube which is actually where the charcoal is burning.The open box is more of an ash box with some minor charcoal burn but virtually all of the real heat is in the bottom 3-6" of the large tube.I will try to post a link to a video showing  a real stumps in use then most folks will have a better idea.I should have put the video up right away.


----------



## tom (Mar 30, 2007)

If you're going to feed as many people as that thing will smoke for...looks like you will soon be making a lot of folks very happy.

Tom


----------



## coz (Mar 30, 2007)

I forgot to add to previous post that most folks are running these without the stoker in the video.The stoker is a nice add on but not neccessary.I found the other video with out the stoker.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n8Aj...elated&search=
This video gives a great explanation of how the unit works.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 30, 2007)

Very very cool Coz, I sure to admire folks who know how to do this stuff.....Impressive


----------



## illini (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok now it's coming together in my head
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Very interesting project and sure will follow along as this thing comes together
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like a very worthy smoker...the video is a sure sell


----------



## coz (Mar 30, 2007)

Marv,I should have posted that video right away so every one understood how he cooker operates.I have been sharing pics with a bunch of friends and have explained the concept a bunch of times and finally sent them the video and then some do understand.I have been schooling myself  on this deal for several months and forget that its kinda out of the normal realm of thought for cookers.I can tell you one thing its a heavy duty sob.I do more cooking in the winter so I was lookin for an insulated cooker to build when I stumbled on this unit.


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 31, 2007)

Coz ,that thing is awsome,nice job !!


----------



## coz (Apr 1, 2007)

More build pics from the weekend.I did not get as far as I was hoping but still made some progress.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 1, 2007)

That looks great. It's awesome when you can build your own. And the quality will be 10 times that of one you'd buy. Great work. Can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 2, 2007)

Coz -

You are doing one heck of a job there! Very impressive!


----------



## madmax3571 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey coz What insulation are ya gonna use for the walls and doors?  what are the other site you have mentioned you are following Thanks


----------



## coz (Apr 6, 2007)

MadMaxx,I will be using Mineral Wool or Rock wool for insulation.I wanted to find the sheets but all I found locally was loose or the type you would blow in.The site I refer to is 
http://www.phpbbserver.com/phpbb/ind...orum=smokinjim
There is a wealth of knowledge there on building smokers.Truly a great group as the folks here.I read every post on the site and had 4 pages of notes from there before I started.Be fore warned there is a pile of work in one of these.I have approximately 40 hours in this already and most of the material was scrap price or free.But...in the stuff I did have to by I have spent about $300.I think some of the guys are saying 700-$900 if you had to buy all the material but I think thats pretty high.If you buy an original they start at $1600.For me I just like to build stuff and use it.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 6, 2007)

OK Coz .... I'll take one ... when can you have it shipped to me? I figure first class mail should cover it ... LOL
Looks real good ... can't wait to see the finished Q.

Squeezy


----------



## da pigman (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice welding.    Looks a thou you will have nice unit when done.....


----------



## coz (Apr 6, 2007)

Squeezy,there are most likely some of these in your area.Most of the folks on the other site are from your side of the border. ididnt get mucch done this week,had a salmon fishing club meeting one nite and just didnt get at it till lunchtime at work today.I did get one of the food grates done today.I will post some more pics before the weekend is done.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 6, 2007)

Coz..
Really nice looking job...good luck with your project...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 anxious to see the completed unit...


----------



## ddemerath (Apr 8, 2007)

Coz, 

That looks like it will be a sweet cooker when it is done.  You will have to let us know how well it works when you are done.  Presently I am using a GOSM vertical smoker.  It would be nice to just add the fuel and set the temerature and not have to keep fiddling with the knob to keep the temerature consistant.  
Today it is smoking a turkey for our Easter dinner (my wife prefere these to ham).


----------



## coz (Apr 9, 2007)

DD,I am currently using a GOSM but am looking forward to the move to charcoal.My GOSM has served me well but I needed more capacity and had the means to build this monster.If your ever in the Montello area look me up for a first hand look.Also there is a standing offer to members of this board that if they have the desire to Salmon fish that I would try like heck to get a person out.


----------



## cheech (Apr 9, 2007)

Coz I wish that I had half of your skills. That is awesome looking. Very nice job


----------



## coz (Apr 11, 2007)

Slowly but surely I am gonna finish this thing.A few new pics.


----------



## ddemerath (Apr 12, 2007)

The smoker is really starting to take shape!  It looks great.  I sent this thread to a buddy of mine named Rich from Appleton who camps with us in Merrimac.  He called me back to say that he knows you. Small world.  He also love to salmon fish.  Some weekend this summer I will have to take a trip over and see the new cooker.  

What gauge sheet metal did you skin the sides with?


----------



## coz (Apr 12, 2007)

Rich is a great guy ands his maple syrup is pretty good too.I havent got to fish with him yet but it will happen somewhere.The skin on my cooker is 14Ga,BUT most are 16Ga.I am going to do a smaller much lighter one for hauling to family events and for the friends who helped me out with machining or donations of parts etc,that one will be 1 1/4 14 ga tubing and 16ga sheeting.When this is all done I am going to compile a list of does and donts of being a cheap sob on this project.I dont think I will have $300 in her when she is done but it is obscenelly overwieght(like me) and by paying to have a few things done instead of hand fabricating a lot of hours would have been saved.


----------



## ddemerath (Apr 13, 2007)

I was thinking of using the 1-1/4 " tube when I build mine.  You will have to let me know how it works.  The 2" one seems like it would be overkill for me.  I haven't quite got smoking perfected where I want to feed a small army.  Maybe someday down the road.  The biggest concern I have is being able to maintain a constant temp.  It would make doing briskets a lot eaiser.

This weekend I am going to try some babybacks with the 3-2-1 method using Jeff's rub recipe.  The first time I tried rib they were over cooked due to a bad temperature regulator that has since been replaced.


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 13, 2007)

Wire welder, plasma cutter, torch, complete tin shop, grinders, few common hand tools. What most folks have out in the garage.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Man, you are putting some effort and time into that thing.
The deal is, you get the personal satisfaction and pride of knowing you built it. And it looks fine, professional. Anyone who has not done something like this generally does not fully understand why you do it. My brother and I used to play with race cars, drag racing and 1/2 mile dirt oval, same thing. You built it and get to see it do it's thing.
Can't wait to see it finished and smoking!


----------



## coz (Apr 13, 2007)

Mike,I know the race routine well.My dad ran 4-5 nites a week when I was growing up dirt tracks anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2 mile.Back then a man could make a little on it but now its a big money pit.I have also worked on local super late models,A couple years with an ARTGO team I used to love going to Missouri for the western swing.I think Bolivar has to rank among my favorite places to go for a race,Lebanon is nice also.I think some of the folks who dont understand the pleasures of building things youself are the ones paying the shrinks a lot of $$$$$.If my weekend goes well she should be headed for powdercoat early next week.


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 13, 2007)

Bolivar. Wow, been a long time since we raced there. Track is still going.
68 Pontiac Judge, sponsored by Dr. Pepper.
We raced the Fairgrounds Speedway USA in Springfield, Bolivar, Rolla. Rolla was asphalt and really high banked, required some serious changes and ate tires!
Them was the good old days!
Looking at the Stumps website I'd say you are saving a good bit building it yourself.
Get it smokin' and let us see it.


----------



## bud's bbq (Apr 13, 2007)

Coz,

  What an awesome job you are doing on your cooker.  Not since metal shop in the 60's have I seen such beautiful finishing work.  
I'm always been jealous of those who master the art of cutting, burning and welding.  Thanks for the insight into your journey.


----------



## coz (Apr 15, 2007)

Well for good or bad in the morning she is headed for powder coating.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 16, 2007)

Man I can't wait to see her all prettied up with fresh paint!


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm sayin it's for good! Looks just like one. Bet it smokes just like one too.


----------



## coz (Apr 17, 2007)

Brought her home from powder coat tonite and started the assembly process and low and behold ran out of 1/4-28 stainless allen bolts.I will try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## coz (Apr 19, 2007)

After an accident last nite and the cooker falling down about 4 feet I did get some work done tonite.I will get better pics when I fire her up saturday.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 19, 2007)

Purely a thing of beauty,and you built it yourself !! great job on an even better smoker !!


----------



## coz (Apr 21, 2007)

A little better pics.I will be seasoning it tomorrow and doin a few butts and a fatty,with spatchcock chicken for sunday if she behaves.


----------



## coz (Apr 21, 2007)

She is seasoned and has a couple butts and a fatty in her.


----------



## coz (Apr 21, 2007)

Fatty is done and the butts are rolling along nicely.The cooker has held temps with in 2 or 3 degrees for 6+ hours on a very windy day.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 21, 2007)

Coz -

It's a thing of beauty! Your a great fabricator! Good smoking to you!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks great Coz...Good luck with your new toy.....


----------



## coz (Apr 22, 2007)

1st smoke complete.Will test results tomorrow.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, what an incredible job you have done!! My hats off to you, the smoker looks awesome and sounds like it's purring right alone
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The food looks incredible as well Coz.....Enjoy


----------



## squeezy (Apr 22, 2007)

That thing looks almost too good to put food in ... nice job!


----------



## coz (Apr 22, 2007)

Todays cook


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 23, 2007)

One heck of a trial run there Coz everything looks fantastic!

I'm guessing you are pleased with the wonderful job you did on the smoker and the smoke!


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 23, 2007)

Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about! Fine job on both, the smoker and the meat.
I knew it was going to be good.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 23, 2007)

Every thing looks good, I especially like the way you did your ABTs, less work from the looks of it.

Nice job!


----------



## coz (Apr 23, 2007)

I am happy with the way it cooks,I know the learning curve will get me somewhere but it is to be expected.I have some trinkets to finish like the rest of the cooking grates.But at least its cooking.We had the inlaws over yesterday for our easter.The bro in law and his wife were in Mexico at easter so this was the first weekend we could get every one together.After the cook we moved it to where it will be parked and leveled.Plans are being formed for a smaller one to be portable and 2 guys can load in a pickup or put on a trailer.The smell when its cooking is much much more aromatic than the old GOSM.Time to start playing with recipes that every one else was doing while I was building.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 24, 2007)

Coz -

We're all waiting for the next smoke! Great job!


----------



## ultramag (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like top notch work Coz. I bet you'll enjoy it. It's gonna smoke one hell of a load of salmon I think.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 24, 2007)

Coz.
Such a beautiful creation..Glad your happy with it...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 26, 2007)

Bump! Good job for the newbies too see!


----------



## rip (Nov 26, 2007)

That is a work of art. Got to be worth all the time and hard work. Congrats! And thanks for all the info through the build, nice thread.


----------



## navionjim (Nov 26, 2007)

Damn fine job there Coz! I'd never really understood the Stumps concept before. I wish I had the time to build something like that but I don't. My current project is a fridge smoker and after seeing what you have dome I'm rethinking my firebox concept. The gravity feed design has a lot going for it. I'm thinking I could build something like that attached to the side of my fridge. Won't be as nice or as pretty as yours though, again, you did a great job on that machine.
Jimbo


----------



## coz (Nov 26, 2007)

I am part way thru the second one now.I have stuck to the basic Stumps concept with some small changes.This cooker has been a pretty good tool for me.If you have the means and the time its a fun build and will last a long time.If not Walter and the boys at Stumps build a wonderful unit.I had a good look and talked with a comp team that has one of the new ones and they are very happy with it.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm waiting for ya to put the first one up for sale!!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a darn good e-bay item to me.


----------



## coz (Nov 28, 2007)

Bubba,when and if I decide to pedal the first one I have several of my friends who have been around when I have cooked on her ready with cash in hand.I want to decide on a design that does exactly what I want and build a pair to mount on a trailer for doing a few comps.I spent a little time on the phone with the Guru people last nite and am building a provision in the future units to be able to put Gurus on.


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

'68 Judge? GTO? I din't think there WAS such a car?


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

Just found this thread. Gonna leave it till later when I got more time, but COOL!


----------

